# Murray Astro Flite year needed.



## rollfaster (Mar 22, 2021)

Was curious as to approximately what year it might be? I can post the serial number tonight. Thanks a bunch! @jd56


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm guessing looks '60s could be early but I think more like mid to late. Need serial for sure. There are a bunch of guys who own them theuy may be able to tell from only pic nice bike , Good luck


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 22, 2021)

My guess would be 1958 thru 1964 based on the styling of the front and rear racks, the tank with the integrated headlights, and the chainguard.  Sweet looking bike!!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Mar 22, 2021)

*eBay Murray catalog pages, 1960, 61, 62*


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 22, 2021)

I forgot to mention, this one is a Hiawatha( Murray built).


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 22, 2021)

Murray serial number project. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I have one for you. Murray Ohio made western flyer. The numbers are on the head tube. On the left is D3080533 and on the right is MO  2029  18. Will try to post pics.




					thecabe.com


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 23, 2021)

Serial number.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 25, 2021)

63?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 8, 2021)

Maybe the WG3 might indicate Gambles Hiawatha, (and perhaps Western Flyer too?). Thinking that the 3-digits followed by a dot # might be a model or frame style; and the 6-digits a serial sequence number.

As some ads and catalog pictures show, the space bikes were introduced in 1958; but the head-lights fully-integrated into the tank seem to appear only about 1962.

I flip-flop on my own 200,000-series WG3 Murray-built, calling it a 1962 or 1963.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 8, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Maybe the WG3 might indicate Gambles Hiawatha, (and perhaps Western Flyer too?). Thinking that the 3-digits followed by a dot # might be a model or frame style; and the 6-digits a serial sequence number.
> 
> As some ads and catalog pictures show, the space bikes were introduced in 1958; but the head-lights fully-integrated into the tank seem to appear only about 1962.
> 
> I flip-flop on my own 200,000-series WG3 Murray-built, calling it a 1962 or 1963.



Excellent, thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 10, 2021)

Murray serial #s were first year dated by a letter, through 1959, as seen on this chart.



The 1960-64 numbers aren't clearly defined, especially on store brands! In '65, they went to a simple 'MO-5' code, so anything odd that doesn't fit either type is probably from that middle period, provided it has the long pointy rear dropouts and other features of the era.


----------

